# Lixus Rip Blend 225



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

been offered this from source, never knew lixus did a "one rip" style product. Anyone had any experience with it?


----------



## JCMUSCLE (Sep 5, 2009)

yep they have a rip blend and a tri tren, both quite new to the line

havent used, not particuarly fond of the brand since theyre test 400 crippled me a while back lol


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

using it at the mo, at a ml eod, great stuff imo, getting a nice hard dry look


----------



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

cheers for the reply, ive just ordered some. I ahve pro chem one rip here but he cant get that anymore and hes out of stock on biochem so Lixus it is!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

JCMUSCLE said:


> yep they have a rip blend and a tri tren, both quite new to the line
> 
> havent used, not particuarly fond of the brand since theyre test 400 crippled me a while back lol


Oh dear, this is what i have for my next cycle! :confused1:


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I have found the test400 to be ok if not used on its own, I always mixed it with deca and had no problems. I have just started the rip blend by lixus, I'm only two days in so not much to report, having only done two jabs, but have heard good things from others


----------



## flynnie11 (Jan 24, 2009)

is this stuff painfull? was thinkinking of running this.. im on the test 400 at the mo.. it was painful for the first 6 jabs and now its painless for some reason


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2010)

freddee said:


> I have found the test400 to be ok if not used on its own, I always mixed it with deca and had no problems. I have just started the rip blend by lixus, I'm only two days in so not much to report, having only done two jabs, but have heard good things from others


I'll be mixing mine with Lixus tri-tren so hopefully that will help.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Well I had a mate who had big problems with the 400 on its own, and has now got to holes in his ****, and was in hospital, when I phoned him to see if he was going to the Nabba Britain, but he does seem susceptable.....


----------



## LutherLee (Apr 30, 2010)

currently using 1ml sust n 1ml of rip blend e.o.d with no pip at all


----------



## smurphy1982 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi there all im gonna be new to using lixus rip after reading peoples comments about it on here and im gonna start taking 2 jabs a week 1 on monday and 1 on friday 2mls each jab could you tell me if thats enough to make a difference as im also taking bodytec express whey protein and krealkalyn compound creatine capsules as well as a good diet of fish, chicken, milk, water, nuts, fruit etc.... could you let me know if im on the right track to getting any bigger ive been taking all of the above for last 3 months (minus the lixus jabs) and have noticed a difference in my body in a good way but now im starting to take the lixus jabs on monday (27th september) could you tell me if ill keep increasing?

thanks so much any advice or help is much apprecaited


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus (Mar 8, 2010)

my favourite of all the "rip" blends i have tried.. i have tried 3


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You might not put on any weight or not much, but your condition will be a lot better, but I wouldn't take it so far apart I would take each other day in a 1ml jab, have you done your research?


----------



## smurphy1982 (Aug 15, 2010)

hi thanks for reply ive done some research ...my mate is using it already and thats who im getting my current advice from at the moment so ive seen whats its done to him and im working out more than he is and im eating better too so hopefully ill look bigger and better than him (i hope anyway)


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

just finished lixus sus with good gain's, down side I was having 2ml jabs, day after was fine but day after that it would swell only a little bit of pip but the swelling went after fours days completely after 7 days.


----------



## smurphy1982 (Aug 15, 2010)

what cycle were you on? ive been recommended one month on, one month off ....


----------



## smurphy1982 (Aug 15, 2010)

What's the difference between lixus tri an deca???


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Tri what????????? deca is nandralone deconate the only tri I know of is their tri tren which is three different esters of trenbolone, I don't know who is giving you advice but tell them to Fcuk off......


----------



## smurphy1982 (Aug 15, 2010)

yes thats it lixus tri tren is it any good??? ill be using that combined with creatine, medium carb high protein shake an a very high protein diet my aim is to be big an slightly ripped


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You do not, imo, do tren without a testosterone, you could shut yourself down hard, I know in a why you are doing research now but the questions you are asking are very basic which makes me believe you want to do a lot more before you think about taking any AAS


----------



## mgturbo1 (Nov 6, 2010)

'currently using 1ml sust n 1ml of rip blend e.o.d with no pip at all '

How long was your cycle for this and what pct did you use please mate?Thanks


----------

